# Resources > Education Center >  >  Help with this book?

## nqwDE

_[Note - I wasn't sure where this thread would go, so moderators, move this to the appropriate thread]_

I'm writing a book about a theory that there is a relation to electromagnetic field and alot of the paranormal.

I don't really want to explain everything, but I want to publish the results of an experiment I have planned out - the problem, I don't have anyone to experiment on. 

all you really need to do is sleep, but be exposed to high electromagnetic field near the middle of the experiment, and see any differences in dreams, sleep, REM, etc...


Any volunteers?  :smiley:

----------

